# My very old beardie has finnaly been put to rest...



## The Python Kid (Jun 1, 2009)

*Hi guys I just had to say goodbye to my lovely bearded dragon, Spike. He was very old but not not very well so had to have him put to sleep. He was nearly 10 years old, so has grown up with me, but I din't want him to suffer, as he was very ill. Rest in peace Spike I love you loads ♥*


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

sorry for your loss, R.I.P spike x


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Soooo sorry for your loss  R.I.P beautiful Spikex


----------



## misshissy (May 5, 2011)

so sorry. R.I.P xxx


----------

